# Build Yourself a Dado Jig - You don't know what your missing!



## A_Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

I used to have a dado jig a while back but got damaged and I never got around to building another. There were many times when I wish I would have had it but didn't when I really needed a dado in a project. So I finally got around to making myself a new one with some dado required projects coming down the line.

They're one of those jigs you didn't think you really needed till you used one! 

(you can click the title at the top to watch it larger or in better quality)






Click here to go to my Youtube channel, SailingandSuch!
Thanks for watching! Hope you decide to build one for yourself.


----------

